# Laminate counter with oak edge



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
I am going to replace the laminate on my countertops since the current laminate is lifting all over the place. 

My question is the edge has a decorative oak trim but then the front face is then laminated as well. The edge looks like ogee to me. I have two sheets of laminate coming in at 90 degrees to each other in the z direction. To put it another way; if your monitor is the countertop laminate sheet then I have another laminate sheet coming directly out at you on edge. How do I trim the edges of the laminates? Do I just go at the edge with the ogee bit? 

My concern is that I will be cutting one of the laminate sheets correctly with the rotation on the bit but the other one is going to be cut against the rotation of the bit.

Does this make sense? Am I overthinking this??

Here's a picture of the edge:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Could you post a close up shot of the corner, without flash, I'm sure this will make it easier for you to get answers.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If you are referring to the inside corner, by the DW, I can't see a problem with changing direction. There will be a problem with the ogee bit not conforming to the 90 deg. angle, assuming you'll be laying the laminate in one piece. 
If you were to use a 45 deg. (or another angle) bit, simple rasping, filing and scraping would complete the corner. You could do it after an ogee cut but, it would be a great deal more difficult, IMO.


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

My suggestion would be to laminate your new edge before making the miter cut. This would give you your 90° inside angle.


----------



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm wasn't worried too much about the inside corners. I think whatever I come up with for the straight edges will apply to the corners. 

I've attached a close-up of the edge itself. My problem is when the overhang from the laminates from the countertop and front edge come together in two perpendicular planes.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I appologize if I've misunderstood the problem, but if not, Under the conditions given, (you can't remove and or replace the bead). I would build a plywood mock-up matching the laminate surface area inside the decorative bead, test the pattern on the counter for conformation and when satisfied secure the lam to the template and route.


----------



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

Ghidrah that is a spectacular idea! Next time I'll think outside the box a little. Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, you should have no problems routing this edge. You might have to do a little hand trimming to get your bit to the start position, but it will cut the laminate on both surfaces as long as the bit makes contact.

Did you get my PM?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why couldn't the bead be removed, the laminate fitted and trimmed and then re-fit or replace the bead?


----------



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike, I got your initial PM. I had to post enough to be able to respond. Now I'm over the 10 limit so I'm good to go.

I think I'll make the mock-up and try it first to see what happens. I'm just a bit concerned about chipping the laminate by trimming both edges at the same time.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've routed many an inside corner and never chipped the intersecting side. When using a template use double sided tape along the edges to minimize vibration.

I assumed Kefjens couldn't remove the bead because he made no mention of attempting it. Note the top of the close up pic, there appears to be a unique small bead, I wish there had been clearer images of the inside corner and where any seems appeared. I can't find any bead bit on the net to match it.

If the counter top was factory cut they "might" have a custom bit that could cut the profile and Formica at once, but with 90º edges on the Formica?

I figured an oak band was attached to the base material, route the rounds, then the bead then add the Formica


----------



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm back, after the birth of my 2nd daughter I've not had time to post the results of this. What I wound up doing was making a test piece and trying to router the laminate on both edges at the same time. Failure, one of the edges was bound to chip out due to the rotation of the bit and it did. I finally convinced my wife that the oak edge would look better stained instead of covered with laminate. Problem solved!

Now, onto building my router table.


----------



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

kefjens said:


> I'm back, after the birth of my 2nd daughter I've not had time to post the results of this. What I wound up doing was making a test piece and trying to router the laminate on both edges at the same time. Failure, one of the edges was bound to chip out due to the rotation of the bit and it did. I finally convinced my wife that the oak edge would look better stained instead of covered with laminate. Problem solved!
> 
> Now, onto building my router table.


Brother, I understand completely. My better half and I have had a difference in opinion on what was possible when it came to a home improvement. After a couple of tries, she's been convinced that I was right in the first place. But ONLY after a couple of tries!! 

Bill


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Before you router both edges put masking or blue painters tape on the top and side edge where your router will cut, this can limit any chipping. At least that is what the guy told me :laugh::laugh: I have also use this when cutting laminate with a TS.


----------

